

Show HN: The Termcat Markup Language - bluerobotcat
http://jdevuyst.github.io/termcat/doc/termcat-intro.html

======
bluerobotcat
This is something I created when I was attending Hacker School. Our batch just
ended last Friday and so I felt now was a good time to show it here and get
some more feedback.

I realize many features are still missing. However, I do believe I have
created solid foundations to build on and I'd say a sizable subset of the
missing features are low hanging fruit. Perhaps most importantly, I'm using
Termcat right now and I'm already finding it useful in it's present state.

